# Suggestions for Bible study



## SmokingFlax (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm looking to streamline my approach to studying the Word. My prior freestyle approach leaves much to be desired.

Can anyone recommend some guided and/or systematic helps that will enable me to grasp the major points of reformation theology more efficiently and thoroughly?

Do such things exist? Aside from commentaries and concordances, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 2, 2004)

http://www.mountzion.org has an excellent bible study


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 2, 2004)

As far as grasping the major points of Reformed theology, one great resource is [i:3ce4835b4e]Concise Theology[/i:3ce4835b4e] by J. I. Packer. The name speaks for itself - it is a concise book, with all the doctrines Packer sees as foundational to the Christian life. Each chapter is only a couple pages long, and Packer is one of the best living Reformed theologians we have. I would highly recommend it.

Also, if you're looking for a book to help you grasp more of the Reformed [i:3ce4835b4e]mindset in general[/i:3ce4835b4e], rather than specific major points, the best modern resource I could possibly recommend is [i:3ce4835b4e]In the Face of God[/i:3ce4835b4e] by Michael Horton. It has probably influenced my thinking more than any other modern book; I cannot recommend it highly enough. I've talked about it in a few past threads, so you might want to do a search.

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 2, 2004)

Try this under the shorter catechism project www.bpc.org. I'm currently teaching a bible study on the W.S.C. and this is very helpful.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 2, 2004)

My husband is having me read through Martyn Lloyd-Jones' Doctrines of the Bible series (three volumes: I'm still on #1, [i:d86d6231de]God the Father, God the Son[/i:d86d6231de]). It is not theology, but Biblical doctrine: it's a very clear, comprehensible study. I think he first gave it as lectures to his congregation on Friday evenings.



[Edited on 6-3-2004 by a mere housewife]


----------

